# Trap Jaw Width



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Have been searching threads for the types of traps everybody likes but haven't found the jaw width answer that I am wondering about.

I am not going to run a big line just a little weekender thing when I get back up North.

Currently I have 2 Dog Proof Grizzly traps For raccoon, looking into a few traps that can cover a few different spices of fur. So I can buy 2 or 3 of each and parlay them for other fur.

I like the American thing but have no problem with a few foreign made ones, understanding if I wanted to run a big line more "foreign" traps for the money would be wiser.

Looking at the Sleepy Creek Long Springs and noticing the jaw widths are different as well the shape. The shapes on coil springs, as well the long springs, off set, square, or round.

Sleepy Creek #1 1/2 single spring Mink, raccoon, Muskrat 4" 3/4 width

Sleepy Creek #11 Double Spring Mink, raccoon, and Muskrat 4' width

Sleepy Creek #2 Double Spring Fox, Beaver, and Racoon 4"15/16 width

Sleepy Creek #3 Double Spring Fox, Beaver, Coyote, and Bobcat 6" width

For some reason I like the long springs over the Coils...is that my age showing? I'm sure certain sets require specific traps. Keeping to the topic of width what is your perfect width on coil or long springs?

My last thoughts are if I want to trap Fox the #2's/#3's will work unless the width is not what you guy's like.....as well if I wanted to try for beaver either would work to recommendations from the write up on trap, again if the width is right? Is the Sleepy Creek #1 1/2 sinlge spring enough to hold a fat pixed off raccoon?

Thanks, Jimmy Shutt


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would look at the Sleepy Creek (if that's who you're going with) 1 3/4 as a good all around trap, I prefer the round pan. Add in a few 1 3/4 quad coils for coyotes and bobcats. I would not trust a single long spring for dry land raccoon, they would be OK for water sets with a drowning wire & slide. Nothing less than a #3DLS for beaver. If you're wanting to stay with the long spring traps, I would suggest nothing less than a #2DLS for raccoon and fox and #3DLS for coyote, bobcats and the like. I never used smaller than a #3DLS for any land trapping.

I WILL NOT buy a foreign made trap.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks 220...for someone new with limited time on the trap line as to what will work, with so many styles to choose from, you guy's have tried them all. That was a question also the round pan vs the rectangle/square pan on those Sleepy Creek.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer the round pan, it gets more of the pad/foot inside the jaw area..........


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

so the coil trap MB 550's and forget about it =]

I see the round pan thing, and the less stepping room inside the trap for sure. About the jaw width does it matter say trapping raccoons, if the jaw width is 4"or 4 3/4" more important to get the pan in correct spot with the step/reach of the raccoon. Will a bigger jaw area be more inclined to "push" the raccoon away or just grab higher on leg?

Are the offset jaws an okay system?

You mentioned "when using DLS" all land sets were made with the #3 DLS's style trap, maybe a few of those and I'll be covered from raccoon, fox, bobcat, beaver, and coyote?

Thanks 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the MB 550's would be a very good choice for an all around trap, it will grab a raccoon high but will hold better. I stayed with #3DLS for coyotes, fox and raccoon. All three animals will investigate a land set, especially dirt holes. When I was trapping In Iowa, we had very few bobcats and had to be released if one was caught.


----------

